# My first few Bottles...How did I do?



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hey glass hounds whats up, not sure if this is really the right forum for this or not, but I seen some other bottleheads uploading some pics so I figured I would join in on the fun. Besides you guys are the only ones I have to really show them off too. Most people just see them as old bottles and or a waste of money. [:-] Anyways heres my first few ebay snags.  

 London Beer Bottle 






 My first Owl Drug Company, its clear oh well I still like it 





 My first Hutch E. Gentsch Buffalo NY





 My sweetest purchase so far just arrived today. Iron Pontil 7 1/4" teal blob top soda bottle from the 1840's-1850's, embossed on one side, MINERAL WATER BY HASSINGER & O'BRIEN 17 & O'FALLON STs. ST. LOUIS. Alil more stained up than it appeared in the photo oh well I still like it alot. The only spot that I had no idea about is that weird white spot on the top. THat kinda bummed me out when I seen it oh well still a great color and my nicest bottle so far. If I only knew someone who could tumble. []





 Last but not least group shot of all the bottles I have at this time. Its a start I guess. []





 []


----------



## annie44 (Jun 25, 2007)

The Owl Drug Company bottles are very collectible, even in clear.  Yours looks to be very clean and in great condition.  Nice find!


----------



## stinger haut (Jun 25, 2007)

I have to agree with Annie on your owl, very nice embossing and clean.
 My wife and I collect pontiled sodas and minerals and one of our old favorites is the Hassinger and O'Brien from St. Louis.
 Your other buys look great as well.
 You did good, especially for using ebay.
 Stinger


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

Nice owl drug my friend dug one just like that last year in a dump,I only have one owl drug here it is.Rick


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 25, 2007)

Owl


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 26, 2007)

That thing is sexy dude I didnt even know they made that style bottle too!~[:-] Is that Iron Pontil or what? Its fantastic love that color!@[:-]


----------



## appliedlips (Jun 29, 2007)

Great start!The St.Louis soda looks like it has already been tumbled and they did not quite get the neck clean.I am sure there is someone on this site that could fix it for you.Good luck in all your collecting and keep posting the nice finds.Doug


----------



## diggincajun (Aug 10, 2007)

Good Job, Now your hooked on its' a whole new world in bottle land. I became hooked on bottles at the age of 10 now I'm 50 . Here is one of my latest aquired bottles with an owl on it.


----------

